# Traffic



## Roger (Nov 17, 2007)

I was waiting for my girl last night and it was taking a while, I had her Canon Ixus with me...
1





2


----------



## plentygood (Nov 17, 2007)

I get tired of see car light trails on this board, but I really like the second one.  It's a good idea with the rearview mirror and the colors and contrast are really nice.  The first one is just kind of boring and dull.


----------



## WNK (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice work keeping those long exposures steady without a tripod!  The second one is rather interesting


----------



## Roger (Nov 18, 2007)

plentygood said:


> I get tired of see car light trails on this board, but I really like the second one.  It's a good idea with the rearview mirror and the colors and contrast are really nice.  The first one is just kind of boring and dull.



well thanks for taking the time to comment, glad you like one of them...I wonder if you get tired of seeing landscapes or portaits or...



WNK said:


> Nice work keeping those long exposures steady without a tripod!  The second one is rather interesting



thanks very much, they have given me the idea to try again with my SLR and tripod in the car.


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 18, 2007)

kinda like both...

the first shot reminds me some how on a scene from "the bourne identity"....
can't figure out why though


----------



## Roger (Nov 18, 2007)

YoungRebel said:


> kinda like both...
> 
> the first shot reminds me some how on a scene from "the bourne identity"....
> can't figure out why though



thanks glad you like em....perhaps it's the scenes in the freeway tunnels, dark and moody?


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

i think number one is off to me because of the angle...

i like the way in your 2nd photo, the side mirror is the focus, but the lights and momevent demand the attention. nicely done.


----------



## Roger (Nov 19, 2007)

Christina said:


> i think number one is off to me because of the angle...
> 
> i like the way in your 2nd photo, the side mirror is the focus, but the lights and momevent demand the attention. nicely done.




well I like the angle in #1 myself.....thanks glad you like #2!


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 19, 2007)

Again, I feel like I have said this 5,000 times on this forum. I get really tired of the slow shutter speed car lights on road deal. I see It so much.  It just screams beginner messing with shutter speed. But as far as slow shutter speed car light photos go meh so so.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Nov 19, 2007)

first one doesn't do much for me only because of the sligh camera shake, but i like the angle and mood.  the second is a nice spin on the idea.



a5i736 said:


> Again, *I feel like I have said this 5,000 times on this forum.* I get really tired of the slow shutter speed car lights on road deal. I see It so much. It just screams beginner messing with shutter speed. But as far as slow shutter speed car light photos go meh so so.


 

looks to me like it couldn't been much over 200 times if the information to the left is correct.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 19, 2007)

i really like the second one. it looks like a computer generated image


----------



## nossie (Nov 19, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> Again, I feel like I have said this 5,000 times on this forum. I get really tired of the slow shutter speed car lights on road deal. I see It so much. It just screams beginner messing with shutter speed. But as far as slow shutter speed car light photos go meh so so.


Maybe you could re-invent it for us?


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 19, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> Again, I feel like I have said this 5,000 times on this forum. I get really tired of the slow shutter speed car lights on road deal. I see It so much. It just screams beginner messing with shutter speed. But as far as slow shutter speed car light photos go meh so so.


You shouldn't say long exposure night time pictures in general scream "beginner", I'm pretty sure I've seen many professional photographs done with this process.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 19, 2007)

RKW3 said:


> You shouldn't say long exposure night time pictures in general scream "beginner", I'm pretty sure I've seen many professional photographs done with this process.



Don't tell me when you first got your dslr you didn't do this? Also please show me when a professional markets a shot like this to help his business? All I meant by this was I SEE THEM way to often.  When I said 5,000 times I was over exaggerating but I don't like these shots.


----------



## Roger (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 if you read my wording with the post you would have seen that I was killing time and decided to play around with the Ixus. I liked the results enough to share a couple. Your comments display the mistake of making assumptions about people, I do professional work and have done for years, I post here for fun. Interestingly on another site I visit, a well known pro in the UK posted a very nice light trail shot, taken with his 'pro gear' 1DMK111 etc. To everyone else that commented, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Roger said:


> a5i736 if you read my wording with the post you would have seen that I was killing time and decided to play around with the Ixus. I liked the results enough to share a couple. Your comments display the mistake of making assumptions about people, I do professional work and have done for years, I post here for fun. Interestingly on another site I visit, a well known pro in the UK posted a very nice light trail shot, taken with his 'pro gear' 1DMK111 etc. To everyone else that commented, thanks for taking the time.



It doesn't matter  if your a pro, or is you took it with pro gear or not. That has nothing to do with it being boring. Maybe not every photo you shoot when your killing time should be posted imo. Im not trying to be rude I just think it takes no skill to shoot something like this, and its been done hundreds of times before.


----------



## Roger (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 your ignorance is only exceeded by your arrogance :er:


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Roger said:


> a5i736 your ignorance is only exceeded by your arrogance :er:



ignorant |&#712;ign&#601;r&#601;nt|
adjective
lacking knowledge or awareness in general; uneducated or unsophisticated : he was told constantly that he was ignorant and stupid.
 [ predic. ] *lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular* : they were ignorant of astronomy.

Now please tell me how this makes me ignorant... If anything it shows your ignorance in vocabulary.


----------



## Roger (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 at least you admit you're arrogant, thank you and goodnight!


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Roger said:


> a5i736 at least you admit you're arrogant, thank you and goodnight!



You admit i'm not ignorant and what you said was false . I can be arrogant I know that... your point?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> You admit i'm not ignorant and what you said was false . I can be arrogant I know that... your point?


 
How well do you find that works when you're discussing things face to face with people?


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> How well do you find that works when you're discussing things face to face with people?



Just fine.


----------



## Atreus (Nov 20, 2007)

/sigh

nvm


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Atreus said:


> /sigh
> 
> nvm


?


----------



## Joxby (Nov 21, 2007)

Roger said:


> Interestingly on another site I visit.......




I like the one with the bus, shame about the mirror vibration....


----------



## ambriz001 (Nov 21, 2007)

These are great, I like the contrast.

Guys (a5i736, etc) stop acting silly, get over it


----------



## Wozza (Nov 21, 2007)

The first shot didn't do anything for me, but the second is quite interesting. I like how the detail in the reflection contrasts with the streaks in the background.


----------



## Roger (Nov 22, 2007)

Joxby said:


> I like the one with the bus, shame about the mirror vibration....



heh heh thanks man 




ambriz001 said:


> These are great, I like the contrast.
> Guys (a5i736, etc) stop acting silly, get over it



 thanks so do I ....it's over as far as I'm concerned 



Wozza said:


> The first shot didn't do anything for me, but the second is quite interesting. I like how the detail in the reflection contrasts with the streaks in the background.



thank you Wozza for mentioning that, it's exactly what appealed as I was shooting, the light coming into the mirror was translated to the road as they went past....cool eh.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 7, 2007)

i think these are really cool. and i think whether or not they are boring is merely opinion. bc some of my favorite shots are light trails. and you want a busniess that uses light trails? check out spints new commericals. anywho, nice job, esp for just killing time, the lighting is wicked.


----------



## Roger (Dec 8, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> i think these are really cool. and i think whether or not they are boring is merely opinion. bc some of my favorite shots are light trails. and you want a busniess that uses light trails? check out spints new commericals. anywho, nice job, esp for just killing time, the lighting is wicked.



hey thanks a lot for breathing life back into this post, glad you like them....I deleted some from my site, leaving my two faves up.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 8, 2007)

I LOVE the 2nd one.  In my opinion i think the corner of the windshield is a bit distracting.  But still good, and better then what i can do.  So i cant say anything, but good work.  I like it

btw:  I love pics like this, even if they're done to much, it takes a real photographer to make it "unique"


----------



## Roger (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> I LOVE the 2nd one.  In my opinion i think the corner of the windshield is a bit distracting.  But still good, and better then what i can do.  So i cant say anything, but good work.  I like it
> 
> btw:  I love pics like this, even if they're done to much, it takes a real photographer to make it "unique"



thanks glad you like em....I did think about the windshield but I wanted to include an element from the car. I had the side mirror in the others.....


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Roger said:


> thanks glad you like em....I did think about the windshield but I wanted to include an element from the car. I had the side mirror in the others.....


 
True...


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

hey no problem, and i do like the elements from the car


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 10, 2007)

I like number two too because it's different, number one the angle help, the subject maybe a little old, but it still need shooting to help you learn, keep shooting :thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Dec 12, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> hey no problem, and i do like the elements from the car



thanks 



Jeff Canes said:


> I like number two too because it's different, number one the angle help, the subject maybe a little old, but it still need shooting to help you learn, keep shooting :thumbup:



thanks a lot.....been shooting too long to stop now!


----------



## ferny (Dec 12, 2007)

The second one interests me the most. But have you noticed the little girl in the right corner of the mirror? She looks like she's from The Exorcist.

Hold me, I'm scared.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a question relating to shutter speed...My camera will only allow it to stay open for 8 seconds....Will this be long enough to capture the trials of taillights?

ferny- i dont see her


----------



## Roger (Dec 12, 2007)

ferny said:


> The second one interests me the most. But have you noticed the little girl in the right corner of the mirror? She looks like she's from The Exorcist.
> 
> Hold me, I'm scared.



oh my god I see dead people....I mean I shoot dead people....or maybe I shoot people dead....she's holding a little dolly too, did you see that too ferny?



JESWAW said:


> I have a question relating to shutter speed...My camera will only allow it to stay open for 8 seconds....Will this be long enough to capture the trials of taillights?
> 
> ferny- i dont see her



yep 8 seconds is heaps for trails in this kind of light, these were all at 1 sec....if I'm shooting in darker conditions the shutter I keep the shutter open longer. Here's a sample taken at 20 sec


----------

